# Walnut Delux



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I finally finished the Walnut vessel. This was one of the hardest yet for me. I bought the jumbo bar to help with the inside and this stuff was like cutting rock. The Walnut came from RobertA a while back and have another piece left. This thing was off balance most of the entire time since I had heartwood and outer and much more dried whiter outer ring of the wood. Cutting the inside was difficult as it wanted to bounce often as I cut. Could not figure it out as why, but since some was soft and some was very hard, I concluded this was the reason but still don't know. I contacted Master Turner Lyle Jamieson with the issue and my explaining wasn't good and he could not come up with the sure reason, other than what I concluded for sure other than he said I was turning too slow for it to stop but when I turned up the speed, it wanted to vibrate more than it should since the wood was off balance from the wood itself, so I worked through it very, very slowly. He agreed with my plan. Lyle is a great guy and is there to help when needed.

Anyway, this thing is 13" in length and just over 10" in diameter. It sure seemed wider but is my largest yet. This one wouldn't fit in my microwave to help finish dry the wood. With the sizes, it still isn't the best proportions wanted, but still looks pretty good but still would have looked better with more length. The color of the wood and some of the grain has what appears to be some burl to it, but wasn't really burl, it just has some grain look like it has in the lighter colored section.

The photography isn't very good on this one at all and I never could get lights set up correctly to show the whole vase without having dull spots in it. I had up to 6 lights on it and still left a center ring with high resolution but the rest just wouldn't cooperate. I adjusted and took tons of photos, until I got these which still don't do the vessel justice on finish. It just didn't want to be photographed and with the lighter wood and darker wood, it was difficult. This was the best of what I came up with.

Not sure where it will go yet, but the wife loves it and it doesn't fit into my curio cabinet, so it will need to go elsewhere. Right now it is on my mantle but my wife stocks the mantle with to much stuff already, so it doesn't look as good as it should and with the dark mantle and brick on fireplace, it blends in too well.

With the cooler weather coming in now, I am ready to start my next project in the upcoming weeks. I have a large piece of Mesquite and another Walnut that should be next. Probably the Mesquite will be next since it is dry and the Walnut is semi dry and I really like very green wood the best but semi dry doesn't help things. Anyway, here it is.....enjoy.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Man All I can say is *WOW*!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Dale....that thang is GORGEOUS !!!!

How many coats of lacquer ???....fifty ???....a hunnert ???:wink:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks great!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Dang, Dale....that thang is GORGEOUS !!!!
> 
> How many coats of lacquer ???....fifty ???....a hunnert ???:wink:


haha, Thanks all, probably between 75 and a hunnert coats Jim. Lots of spraying, sanding, spraying and sanding and then sanding and buffing. I lost count of how many coats, but it was 10 spray cans of Deft Clear Glossy Laquer. That stuff gets expensive and Lowes can't keep it stocked when I have a project.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That thing looks fabulous. That is some excelent work. And I think you've almost got that finishing thing down...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh LA LA!!!

Beautiful!


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Very Nice!

I love walnut but it can be very hard to work with.

When i was 19 I had a guy that wanted me to make him a table, he said he bought a load of rough lumber from an old lady and told me where to get it. It was a garage full of Walnut planks 2.5 inches thick and from 6 - 12" wide and about 10 or 15' long. I was a fool and only took what I needed for his table.

Bill


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Man All I can say is *WOW*!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks all, if you look, towards the top, you can see small cracks running from the down towards the bottom a couple of inches long and this happened around the whole vessel. It started cracking as I was thinning it down and was happening quickly and wondered if it would work out. I filled in with CA glue as I found the cracks. Once I got to where it was a widest point, it stopped cracking. Not sure why just there but is started from the get go and went away just as fast. It didn't hurt anything and adds charactor to it, but was strange just happening only in this area. It ended up being a thickness of about 1/4" throughout and little thicker at the very bottom.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd say *DOUBLE WOW*. You da man. That thing is incredible - great job.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is Beautiful Mate!!!!! Glad I was able to save that stuff from the burn pile!!!! Looks like some nice spalting on the outside.. Certainly a great piece of art!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks again Robert, I'm happy it didn't get to the burn pile either. This thing has some beautiful grain and spalting in it. I want to see the other half of the chunk that I still have left and drying more.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*DING, DANG, DONG!!!*
That has to be the finest finish I've ever seen. Just incredible!!!! Looks 'fluid' like...
Congrats on a real winner there! Things happen real fast on those big chunks don't they?!!
gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> *DING, DANG, DONG!!!*
> That has to be the finest finish I've ever seen. Just incredible!!!! Looks 'fluid' like...
> Congrats on a real winner there! Things happen real fast on those big chunks don't they?!!
> gb


haha, yes they do. That thing seemed to be off balance from the beginning to almost the end. It gave me so much problems because I had to keep the speed down or it wanted to vibrate badly which the slow speed, caused bounce inside while hollowing. It was a chore indeed.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

That is a beautiful vessel and excellent workmanship.
What is CA glue? Can it be used to fill small cracks & holes and where can you get it?


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

CA is cyclosomethingorother... It is super glue. You can buy some that is formulated for wood working at woodcraft or rockler, or other places. Don't use the WalMart stuf.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, FF, I will order some.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

If you order some, do yourself a favor and order accelerator spray also. Makes it cure quickly when sprayed on your glue. It is good stuff buut spraying too much makes it bubble or boil also. It. Can get hot with accelerator.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

....and don't breath the smoke/fumes!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanoacrylate


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

rwnitro said:


> That is a beautiful vessel and excellent workmanship.
> What is CA glue? Can it be used to fill small cracks & holes and where can you get it?


http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html

I buy all mine from here. Great service and a very nice guy (also a wood worker) Your not going to beat the prices. Plus the product is fresh


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's just beautiful! Seriously drop dead beautiful.

TH


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

